# 69 fuel tank issues



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

I recently purchased a 69 custom S that runs very good but any time I go to fill the gas tank past half it drips for days. I would just fill it up half way for now but the gas gauge is pegged on full which is another problem in itself. Hoping to address that problem when replacing or repairing the tank. My question is which tank to purchase since there are so many available at different price ranges and shipping costs. Is there that big a difference. Ebay has some fairly cheap with free shipping but seems to good to be true. I was leaning towards the stainless steel tanks sold by ames but unsure if the extra cost is worth it, also how many vent lines do I have? Should I purchase a complete kit including sending unit to possibly fix fuel gauge issues or is it a wiring issue? I already found the tan wire which was just hanging down and spliced it with another wire that came from the back of trunk that was hanging there as well. No change. Any advise would be apprieciated.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a stainless steel tank for my '67 off eBay. 65 67 GTO Stainless Steel Gas Fuel Tank | eBay
All in it was $285.00 incl sender and straps. A couple of things. The straps were too short. They double up ends and they were bent at the wrong point. I communicated with the seller but never heard back. Of course I was in the middle of the installation when I discovered this, so I had to reuse the old straps. Also the sending unit was made for a snap on plug. The one on the car actually screwed onto the sending unit. Again this gets discovered in the middle of the job. So I cobbled together a solution. I found a screw that would fit the plug, cut the head off, and used and end to end wire connector to create a snap on pole. You can see photos here. 
http://s1355.photobucket.com/user/pjw1967/library/GTO tank
I'm pleased with the tank. Mine was leaking from the sending unit just enough to smell up the garage. Maybe the Ames sending unit is threaded. Call them. Also, if you have never installed a sending unit, you can chew up the O ring and the seat very quickly. There is a tool but we didn't have one. Took me and my brother about 20 mins to get the ring to turn under the tines. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have used several Quanta Products Pontiac A body & F body gastanks in serious restorations, & was very happy with each. always picked them @ swappers to save on shipping costs. Have had had several hard to find original gastanks vatted before shipping them out. Have also cut up well over a dozen dirty lightly dented or scuffed used original gastanks out of my partscars, insides were always rust pit free. personally will never have a need for stainless fuel lines, stainless brake lines, or stainless gastanks, instead use correct plated steel lines & tanks.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advise. I have read that the straps on other kits didnt fit well either and had to reuse the old. My tank is in good condition minus the leak and thinking of checking out having it repaired possibly a radiator shop etc. If I do order a new one I think I will order the stainless from ames and call them in advance but pass on the kit which includes the new straps and use my old straps which so far look in good condition and order the sending unit and rubber wrap for the install. I still have to deal with the fuel gauge pegged at full and not sure a new sending unit is gonna solve this problem. Today my new pypes head pipes and x pipe showed up so thats first on the list this weekend. Any advise on the fuel gauge would be most helpful before I spend money on the sending unit.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you put the words sending test in the search field above, you'll get a number of threads that address your sending unit problem.


----------

